# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  سورس برنامه حسابداری موبایل

## Mask

با سلام به دوستان
یک برنامه حسابداری نوشته ام که سورسش رو اینجا می زارم . دوستان بتونند ازش استفاده کنند.
بانک اطلاعاتی با پارادکس هستش اما خوب کار می کنه.
این برنامه رو برای یک تعمیرگاه موبایل نوشتم که الان هم دارم تغیراتی از نظر ظاهری و بانک اطلاعاتی رو دارم می برم روی sql .
user = 1
pass = 1

موفق باشید.

----------


## famarini

با سلام 
برنامه جالبه قابلیتهای خوبی هم دارد
اما ....
کاربر به ظاهر یک نرم افزار خیلی اهمیت می دهد شما روی این قضیه هم تمرکز کن  :متفکر:

----------


## Delphi_Developer

بهتر بود ADO کار میکردی

----------


## samprp

با تشکر از کار خوبتون .
ولی منم با این عزیز موافقم بهتر بود از SQL و ADO استفاده می کردی.



> کاربر به ظاهر یک نرم افزار خیلی اهمیت می دهد





> در ورژن جدیدش تماما با سویی اسکینه و اولش یه فایل فلش گذاشتم که گرافیک هم تقویت بشه


ولی به نظرم من در حد همین که استایل XP رو داشته باشه کافیه . فلش ، گیف ، اسکین و این جور جیزا فقط باعث سنگین تر شدن و بیشتر شده زمان بازگرای برنامه می شه . (برنامه های دارای بانک اطلاعاتی)
البته این به خریدار بستگی داره ...

----------


## makh000f

با تشکر دوست عزیز.
آقا کارتون زیباست.
در ضمن دوست من ، و قتی سورس رو باز میکنم و میخوام که run کنم ارور میده فکر کنم از کامپونیت استفاده کردید اگه ممکنه این کامپونیت رو برام بزار اینجا
و یه پیشنهاد هم دارم دوست عزیز اگه به این برنامه تلفن گویا هم اضافه میکردی عالی میشد!!!!
یعنی طرف زنگ بزنه به گوشی پشتیبان و گویا باشه تعمیر شده اون گوشی یا نه!؟ عالی میشه!

----------


## vcldeveloper

> من میخواستم چنتا سورس حسابداری دیگه بزارم اما چه بی حال تا حالا نزدیک به 140 نفر برنامه رو دان کردن و فقط 8 نفر تشکر و 4 نفر هم نظر دادند.


معمولا همچین چیزی در انجمن ها طبیعی هست. چون یک پروژه آماده هست، نه مثلا یک کامپوننت که کاربر بهش نیاز داشته باشه، به عنوان یک نمونه کار بهش نگاه میکنه، بعدش میره دنبال کارش زحمت نوشتن یک نقد و بررسی را به خودش نمیده.

----------


## Atlas_softWare

برنامتون خوبه ، ولی برای کار کردن بهتر با اون می تونید یکسری Mask برای Edit ها بذارین مثلا برای مواردی که کاربر باید مبلغ را وارد کند اجاره ورود مقادیر غیر عددی رو نده یا به کاربر پیغام بده. البته چون میگید در نسخه بعدی به ظاهرش رسیدید که دیگه جای صحبت دیگه ای نمی مونه

----------


## samprp

سلام



> 140 نفر برنامه رو دان کردن و فقط 8 نفر تشکر و 4 نفر هم نظر دادند.


بله متاسفانه این جوری هست . به نظرم همین که نزدیک به 170 نفر دانش کردن نشون می ده برنامه خیلی خوبیه و برا بقیه مفید واقع شده ولی این که نظر یا نقد و تشکری ندادن معمولا به فرهنگ اون شخص برمیگرده. ولی من به نوبه خودم تقاضا دارم که ادامه بدید.

*Atlas_software* عزیز
حالا که در مورد ماسک ادیت صبحت شد می خواستم بگم به نظرم این ماسک ادیت یه خاصیت بدی داره . توشکه کلیک می کنی اگه از قبل چیزی باشه به راحتی انتخاب نمی شه و باید خودت با کلید بک اسپیس پاکشون کنی . اگه این مورد درست نمیشه و همین جوری هستش (کلا) به نظرم چون افرادی که از نرم افزار استفاده می کنن ممکنه کاربرای ساده ای باشن ، بهتره ازش استفاده نشه . 

اگه چیز بی موردی پرسیدم ، عذر می خوام .

----------


## Delphi_Developer

> سلام
> 
> بله متاسفانه این جوری هست . به نظرم همین که نزدیک به 170 نفر دانش کردن نشون می ده برنامه خیلی خوبیه و برا بقیه مفید واقع شده ولی این که نظر یا نقد و تشکری ندادن معمولا به فرهنگ اون شخص برمیگرده. ولی من به نوبه خودم تقاضا دارم که ادامه بدید.
> 
> *Atlas_software* عزیز
> حالا که در مورد ماسک ادیت صبحت شد می خواستم بگم به نظرم این ماسک ادیت یه خاصیت بدی داره . توشکه کلیک می کنی اگه از قبل چیزی باشه به راحتی انتخاب نمی شه و باید خودت با کلید بک اسپیس پاکشون کنی . اگه این مورد درست نمیشه و همین جوری هستش (کلا) به نظرم چون افرادی که از نرم افزار استفاده می کنن ممکنه کاربرای ساده ای باشن ، بهتره ازش استفاده نشه . 
> 
> اگه چیز بی موردی پرسیدم ، عذر می خوام .



از Numeric Edit برگ سوییت استفاده کن - LMD هم فکر کنم یکی داشت

----------


## samprp

> از Numeric Edit برگ سوییت استفاده کن


برگ سوییت دیگه چیه ؟!!!

----------


## Delphi_Developer

Berg Component Suite

----------


## serojjamali

با سلام 
ممنون ازاین که اطلاعات خودتونو به بقیه هم انتقال می دین

----------


## mreza80

منهم به نوبه خودم تشکر میکنم امیدوارم ادامه داشته باشد

----------


## pad_kay

با سلام و خسته نباشید
دوست عزیز برنامه شما را دیدم
چند اشکال کلی داشت البته به نظر من :
از نظر ظاهری اصلا روش کارنشده بود "اندازه فرم ها نحوه نمایش "
اصولا دلیل استفاده از جستجو چیست :ویرایش ، نمایش ، چاپ و یا حذف  
گزارشات شما ثابت بوده و امکان تعریف گزارش جدید نداشت
با آرزو موفقیت برای شما

----------


## tefos666

سلام - به نظر من همین که آنقدر جایگاه اپن سورس در کشور عزیزمون برات مهم بوده که زحمت کشیدی کاری رو انجام دادی و سورس اون رو به صورت رایگان برای دوستان قرار دادی خودش بزرگترین افتخار هستش و کسانی که ازت تشکر نکردن کم لطف بودند ولی با این همه امثال شما دوستان هستند که باعث پیشرفت عده ای مثل خود من هستند من از طرف سایر دوستان هم از شما تشکر میکنم و امیدوارم در آینده ای نه چندان دور شاهد پیشرفت شما در همین زمینه (این تاپیک) باشیم و نگارش های بعدی برنامتون رو با کمک دوستان برای سایرین طراحی و کدنویسی کنیم و روزی باشد که بی نیاز از این مردمان نیازمند برای پیشرفت ایران در عرصه های جهانی تلاش کنیم . 


success is doing , not wishing  :متفکر: 

www.delphi-expert.150m.com  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Mask

> با سلام و خسته نباشید
> دوست عزیز برنامه شما را دیدم
> چند اشکال کلی داشت البته به نظر من :
> از نظر ظاهری اصلا روش کارنشده بود "اندازه فرم ها نحوه نمایش "
> اصولا دلیل استفاده از جستجو چیست :ویرایش ، نمایش ، چاپ و یا حذف 
> گزارشات شما ثابت بوده و امکان تعریف گزارش جدید نداشت
> با آرزو موفقیت برای شما


با تشکر از همه عزیزان 
اگه فرم به هم ریخته است دلیلش اینه که فونت مناسب رو سیستمتون نیست به همین دلیل فرم رو به هم ریخته می بینید.
از نظر ظاهری درست می فرمایید زیاد روش کار نشده اما هدف کار دهی خوبه.
گزارشگیری ها کامل و دقیقه.
یه سوال :شما با نحوه عملکرد این برنامه کامل آگاه شده اید؟

----------


## hadi_meh

دستت درد نکنه.من هنوز برنامه رو ندیدم ولی به خاطر اینکه همت کردی و در اختیار همه گزاشتیش متشکرم.

----------


## yashar666

برنامه خیلی خوبی بود بانکش هم به نظر من خوبه نیازی به sql  نداره (این نظر منه البته )

----------


## mafazel

سلام دوست عزیز 
1- عنوان تاپیکتون گمراه کننده است. فکر کردم برای موبایل حسابداری نوشتید.



> یک برنامه حسابداری نوشته ام که سورسش رو اینجا می زارم . دوستان بتونند ازش استفاده کنند.


2- نظر خواهی نکردید و برنامه رو به بحث نگذاشتید. بنابراین در کل فقط میشه گفت خوبه و خیلی ممنون. اگه نیاز شد حتما ازش استفاده می کنیم.

----------


## ammarz

سلام دوست عزیز  خسته نباشی
 من وقتی برنامه رو run می کنم eror زیر و می ده چیکار کنم
Project1.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close.  We are sorry for the inconvenience.

----------


## ammarz

سلام دوست عزیز خسته نباشی
من برنامه رو اجرا میکنم erore زیرو میده چیکار کنم

Project1.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close.  We are sorry for the inconvenience.

----------


## Modernidea

سلام

نظرات من:
1- فرم اصلي موقع اجرا از صفحه ميزنه بيرون.
2- زماني كه كليد اينتر رو ميزني صداي بوق از اسپيكر شنيده ميشه و بعد به كنترل بعدي ميره. كه همونطور كه ميدوني بايد قبل دستور فوكوس از دستور key:=#0 استفاده كنيد.
3- زماني كه يك فيش جديد صادر ميشه از فرم بدون اجازه كاربر خارج نشه شايد كابر بخواد يك فيش جديد صادر كنه.
4- براي خروج از كل برنامه از كابر سوال بشه. حالا سوال در مود خارج شدن و يا سوال در مورد ذخيره اطلاعات بر روي حافظه قابل حمل(Flash Memory). 
5- ظاهر برنامه يكم تغير كنه.
6- رنگ سرتيتر dbgrid  زياد حوشايند نيست.

اينها همش نظر من بود.

----------


## Mask

فونت برنامه

----------


## niihat

دوستان من از اين چيزا سر در نميارم
دانلود كردم اجرا نكرد
كسي ميتونه اين برنامه رو بصورت  exe در بياره تا بتونم استفاده كنم؟
ممنونم

----------


## amir_ir

> من میخواستم چنتا سورس حسابداری دیگه بزارم اما چه بی حال تا حالا نزدیک به 140 نفر برنامه رو دان کردن و فقط 8 نفر تشکر و 4 نفر هم نظر دادند.
> دوست عزیز کامپوننت تاریخ هستشdatashamsi
> لینک دانلودش رو براتون میزارم.


سلام. تشکر از کار خوبتون.
این میتونه به خیلی ها از جمله کسایی که تازه شروع به برنامه نویسی کردن ایده بده و کمکشون کنه.
مطمئن هستم که نتیجه این کار به شکل دیگه که شما را خوشحال میکنه بهتون می رسه.
راستی لطف میکنید لینک دانلود تاریخ رو بذارید؟
و اینکه databasename دقیقا چیه و از alias استفاده کردید واسه connenction ؟
ممنون

----------


## ar_mokhtari

من ظاهر فرم‌ها و كدها رو نگاه كردم. دقيق كه بررسي كردم بهتون نظرم رو اطلاع ميدم. الان خواستم تشكر كنم كه سورس رو در اختيار گذاشتيد. اين نوع فكر كمك ميكنه تا معلومات تخصصي جامعه برنامه نويسي با هم رو به حرفه‌اي شدن حركت كنه/.

----------


## engehsan

نوشتي حسابداري موبايل من فكر كردم واسه نصب رو موبايل كار كردي .  :اشتباه:  به هر حال خسته نباشي  :کف کرده!:

----------


## amir_ir

> من میخواستم چنتا سورس حسابداری دیگه بزارم اما چه بی حال تا حالا نزدیک به 140 نفر برنامه رو دان کردن و فقط 8 نفر تشکر و 4 نفر هم نظر دادند.
> دوست عزیز کامپوننت تاریخ هستشdatashamsi
> لینک دانلودش رو براتون میزارم.


سلام میشه لطف کنید و لینک دانلود کامپوننت تاریخ رو بزارید ؟
ممنون

----------


## FiACKER

سلام
ناراحت نشید دارم فقط انتقاد می کنم !

از نظره برنامه نویسی خیلی ضعیفه !
سعی کنید شی گرا بنویسید !
تو رفتگی کد ها رو هم رعایت کنید !
الگوریتم های بهتری هم می شد نوشت !
ظاهره پیچیده و نا مفهومی داشت !
از رنگها بد استفاده کرده بودید !
از فونت های غیر استاندارد و تقریبا نا خوانا استفاده کرده بودید !
از تکنولوژی منسوخ شده (BDE) استفاده کرده بودید !
نباید برای فرم ها و شی های برنامه تون از اسم های پیش فرض خوده کامپوننت استفاده می کردید !
ظاهر هر فرم با فرمه دیگه فرق داره و اندازه های فوق العاده متغییری دارن !
.
.
.
همین  :کف کرده!: 
اگه تمامی اشکالات بالا رو در برنامه تون رفع کنید شاید بشه یه کاریش کرد !

----------


## Dark_Knight

خیلی ممنون از برنامه فقط لطف کنید این کامپوننت Datemiltoheg رو آپلود کنید چون سورس اجرا نمیشه

----------


## nazanin20

اینکه با یوزر=1 و پس=1    بازنمیشه که !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
من که نتونستم برنامه تو ببینم تا بخوام نظر بدم

----------


## mrm0101

> از نظره برنامه نویسی خیلی ضعیفه !


مي شه شما بفرماييد كجاي كار اين بنده خدا ضعيف است ؟ 
من كد ها را مطالعه كردم و همون راهي رفته بود كه همه ماها مي رويم البته مي شد بهينه كرد 
لطفات مستند بگيد دلايل ضعف كد را 
--------ژ
در كل آفا دستت درد نكنه

----------


## Mask

کامپوننت تاریخ:

----------


## nasser.kurd

ممنونم دوست عزیز

----------


## hassan p.b

سلام
فایل datemil2heg.dcu وجود نداره همراه فایلتون
مرسی

----------


## mohamad a

دوست عزيز سلام  از اينكه برنامه و سورس آن را در اختيار ديگران قرار داديد تشكر   اگه برنامه حسابداري هم داريد لطفا براي دانلود بگذاريد .

----------


## rahimkh

سلام دوست عزیز منم به نوبه ی خودم ازت تشکر می کنم.

----------


## hp1361

> با سلام به دوستان
> یک برنامه حسابداری نوشته ام که سورسش رو اینجا می زارم . دوستان بتونند ازش استفاده کنند.
> بانک اطلاعاتی با پارادکس هستش اما خوب کار می کنه.
> این برنامه رو برای یک تعمیرگاه موبایل نوشتم که الان هم دارم تغیراتی از نظر ظاهری و بانک اطلاعاتی رو دارم می برم روی sql .
> user = 1
> pass = 1
> 
> موفق باشید.


سلام مهندس

اولا تشکر از شما بابت اشتراک کدهای برنامه تون در آن روزگار

13 سال از نوشتن این برنامه گذشته

پیشنهاد میکنم خودتون یه نگاهی به کدها بندازین و انتقاد و پیشنهاد و نظر در مورد کدهاتون بدین

هم یادی از ایام کرده اید و هم تبادل نظر خوبی صورت خواهد گرفت. هرچند با حضور دوستان در پلتفرم هایی چون تلگرام، شاید محفل اینچنینی خیلی گرم نشه. اما میشه که بشه

----------

